# New Horizons Newbies posting in the New Leaf threads...



## lyradelphie04 (May 14, 2020)

Am I the only one who consistently gets irritated when going through the New Leaf threads or asking questions and getting/seeing irrelevent replies that are about New Horizons?

Perhaps I'm just grouchy... but there are seperate forum areas for each game. There's forum areas for villager trading in each game. There are forums for visiting other towns/islands and selling/trading. Is it really so hard to use the forums for the game you play?

I know it's only a few people, but it's very annoying for me to see people show up in the Re-Tail part and ask to trade in NMT. If they're looking to trade with their New Horizons game, go to Nooks Cranny! Want to play with others? Go to Dodo Buisness Class or The Airport!

The forum is organized very well, showing which areas are for which game. It shouldn't be so easy to get confused.

Just an opinion I wanted to share, no offense meant to anybody.


----------



## xara (May 14, 2020)

i’m not necessarily irritated by it but i have seen people getting the new leaf board confused for new horizons which is kinda silly and could easily be avoided if people read a lil more closely


----------



## mermaidshelf (May 16, 2020)

lyradelphie04 said:


> Am I the only one who consistently gets irritated when going through the New Leaf threads or asking questions and getting/seeing irrelevent replies that are about New Horizons?
> 
> Perhaps I'm just grouchy... but there are seperate forum areas for each game. There's forum areas for villager trading in each game. There are forums for visiting other towns/islands and selling/trading. Is it really so hard to use the forums for the game you play?
> 
> ...


It's a tad annoying to me. I wish people in general would read things more carefully, especially the new users who aren't familiar with the site, but I think people are pretty good about pointing out they're in the wrong section and mods also take action when necessary.


----------



## necrofantasia (May 16, 2020)

it is a bit annoying but i try to point them in the right direction anyway
it's better to show them kindness, they'll learn more of how to act if we're nice


----------



## Clock (May 17, 2020)

It doesn’t bother me that much, but can be a bit annoying, but everyone makes mistakes here. I’m sure the people who made the mistakes though will not do it again.


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 17, 2020)

Yes!!!!! I definitely am! I have had people asking me to box villagers, IGB, items, etc. for NH when I posted it in NL!!! I just am irritated when that happens because then I get what is wanted, but they are on a whole other game ;-;


----------



## Blueskyy (May 20, 2020)

I just try to point them in the right direction. More so now, I just ignore and report so it gets moved. I was told not to link them to the correct thread anymore and just report it. Whatever I guess


----------



## Romaki (May 22, 2020)

I accidently posted on a New Leaf once because I often get confused when I'm scrolling down the frontpage,


----------



## ForgottenT (May 22, 2020)

I only check the "What's new section" of the forums, I never go to specific sub forums, so when a New Leaf thread gets in there I don't notice, I haven't posted in any of them to my knowledge though.


----------



## pochy (Jun 5, 2020)

haha what i think is annoying from this is that now i have to write (NEW LEAF NOT ACNH) in the title, even tho its already in the right forum. xD

it's annoying enough that adding acnl and new leaf to my google searches and even filtering the word 'horizons' won't do the trick.
i'm still flooded by some random news pages that wrote 1 article on acnh on march 20th and then kicked the game in the trash ://


----------



## Feferily (Jun 5, 2020)

I’m always a little bummed at the thought of them being super disappointed when they realize an offer is only for New Leaf TwT but I totally get the annoyance. Trading can be stressful as is without miscommunication.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 5, 2020)

AndyP08 said:


> I was told not to link them to the correct thread anymore and just report it. Whatever I guess


Ngl the whole "mini-modding" rule is kinda bs. It shouldn't be a problem to tell someone where a thread should be posted.

But yeah when I see a post in an incorrect place I usually just report it so it can be moved. As for people commenting on threads thinking they're for NH when they're actually for NL I can see how that would be really irritating. It only takes at most like 20 seconds to read all the forum and subforum titles. There isn't really any excuse to get the NL and MY boards mixed up.

I also hate when people post AC stuff in the TBT Marketplace when the description for the board clearly states that it's for non-AC stuff only.


----------



## Blueskyy (Jun 5, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Ngl the whole "mini-modding" rule is kinda bs. It shouldn't be a problem to tell someone where a thread should be posted.
> 
> But yeah when I see a post in an incorrect place I usually just report it so it can be moved. As for people commenting on threads thinking they're for NH when they're actually for NL I can see how that would be really irritating. It only takes at most like 20 seconds to read all the forum and subforum titles. There isn't really any excuse to get the NL and MY boards mixed up.
> 
> I also hate when people post AC stuff in the TBT Marketplace when the description for the board clearly states that it's for non-AC stuff only.


Thanks I agree. I can understand if mods prefer us just report it, but don’t refer to trying to be helpful as “mini-modding”. Don’t care if it is a mod telling me this or any old user, my response will be the same: Be respectful and I’ll get the message loud and clear. Anyway...I feel using this site mobile is sometimes a little trickier for me in every way so I can understand if someone messes up. It just gets very annoying when it is a pattern.


----------



## Faux (Jun 7, 2020)

As someone who just spaces out and scrolls around in various places, sometimes I forget where I'm at.  I haven't misposted, but it's easy to overshoot the NH topics and end up in NL without noticing while just casually chilling.


----------

